# Blueprints Grafiken



## newwarrior (4. März 2010)

Hi,

ich suche für mein Browsergame ein paar Blueprints.
Am besten wäre es, wenn sie auch noch frei und kostenlos wären.

Sie sollten für Schiffe und Uboote sein.
Reicht, wenn sie min. eine größe von 200x200 px haben.

Wo kann ich sowas finden?
Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. März 2010)

Hi,
da kannste mal schauen:
http://www.the-blueprints.com/

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (7. März 2010)

Durch Zufall habe ich diese Seite mal gefunden und sie passt sogar zu deiner Suche.
http://www.uscg.mil/History/plans/CoastGuardPlansIndex.asp

Grüße Marco


----------

